# New to everything including this forum



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's been years since I had an aquarium but I recently got the bug to put one in my office. Found an Eclipse 12 on Craigslist and began to research how to set it up. One thing led to another and I decided I wanted to do a planted tank. It's going to have to be low light since I can't afford to retrofit the lamp right now. I'm still in the planning stages and hope to go to a local fish club swap meet in March to pick up a selection of plants. I plan on using Eco-complete as a substrate and evenutally stock with 6 neon or cardinal tetras and a couple of oto's. At one point I thought about having crayfish since I grew up being teased with that name. They will have to go in another tank since it seems they have their own ideas about tank design. Any advice is welcome. I hope to take pics along the way.

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to TPT Bob! Sounds like you have a pretty good plan lined out. Looking forward to seeing pictures, and if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Tim. I salvaged a piece of wood eaten away by carpenter ants that I'd like to use in the tank. Any problems with using it if I boil it first and soak it long enough to make it water logged?

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it depends on what type of wood it is. But boiling it really good first is always a good idea.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

It came from a Silver Maple. When I get boiled and cleaned up I'll include a picture.

Bob


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Try some java fern. They are very hard plants. They have lived through some experiments I did to rid plants of BBA. There are 3 versions. 1 is like a bush. 1, windelow has variated leafes. 1, needle leaf has long leave like hygro willow.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. From looking at pictures in various aquascapes I'd like to try some Anubias (Congo, Lanceolta, and dwarf and Nana), some crypts, and Twisted Vallis (sp?). I don't know if I have enough light for Red Rotolla, but I'd like the contrasting color. Swap meet in aout 3 weeks, so I still have some time to dream.

Bob


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pictures!*

Thanks to the help of another person on a different forum, I finally can post the pictures of the wood. It is approximately 7" wide and deep and about 9 1/2" tall. I hope to get it in the aquarium this week and take some pictures of various positions to get some feedback on aquascaping. The plants will come next. 

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Bob,

That looks pretty cool. I like the way it looks in the second picture. Maybe just off center to one side might look good for a hardscape. Just my thoughts so far with just seeing it out of the tank.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Tim,
The 3rd pic is what would be visible on the left side if the piece is slightly angled. Ti also shows how the top points to the right. If I put it on the right side of the tank, the top would slant down towards the center of the tank, but I don't like the view of the back of the wood (pic 1) from that angle. Your suggestion may be what I end up. Won't know for sure until I see it. I had hoped to set up the tank today, but plans changed. May not be for another couple of weeks. Maybe I'll have some plants by then.

Bob


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Crawdad259 said:


> Thanks to the help of another person on a different forum, I finally can post the pictures of the wood. It is approximately 7" wide and deep and about 9 1/2" tall. I hope to get it in the aquarium this week and take some pictures of various positions to get some feedback on aquascaping. The plants will come next.
> 
> Bob


That piece of wood looks so cool! It reminds me of LOTR.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

:help:Got the tank partially set up on Friday and the wood seems to be too big. I can position it in the center with about an inch or 2 away from the front and maybe, a half inch in the back. I have about 5 inches of water in the tank and when it clears I'll post some pictures. Is there any rule about hardscape placement other than the Golden Mean? I'm also wondering if the amount of water displacement will decrease the number of fish that I can put in the tank. HELP!


----------



## gtriever (Mar 12, 2009)

With the fish you've picked out, I think you're safe. Then again, I always tend to over-filter everything.  As far as hardscape goes, I'll leave that question for the people here that actually know something about it...


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

cant wait to see the tank with that "castle" in it .. very cool


----------



## FishGirl65 (Apr 26, 2008)

Crawdads will need their own species tank or they will chop up all your nice plants into little ribbons and snip up all your cute little fishies! The ratio is one crawdad to 10g. They are very territorial and will eat each other if they are overcrowded. They are fun to watch though and like to have little things logs, etc. to crawl in and hide.

Cool piece of wood you have there. You might consider sticking some java fern into some of the crevaces. That would look cool growing out of there.

Post a picture when you get it up and running. It's gonna look awesome.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

My brother in law once had a couple in the same tank (larger than a ten). He named them Bull and Dozer because of their excavation and tank redesign work. I don't even have one tank up and operating and I'm already thinkng about the next couple that I'd like to have. 

bob


----------



## FishGirl65 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like you've been bit by the MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome) bug. I've currently got five. It sure is a fun hobby for me. Trying to get the best balance of fish/inverts/plants/lights/CO2/etc. can be a challenge sometimes - but awesome when everything works like it's supposed to.

Planning is really a fun stage to be in. I purchased my 75g, 29g & 5g off of craigslist and have been really happy with them. I got more value than I could have afforded if I purchased everything new. Are you planning on new or looking for deals?


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Finding the deal is part of the fun, in my book. I repositioned the wood in the right corner to right center and I think it is going to work! I now appreciate even more all those great tank photo's as my first attempts were horrible. I'll try to get some better shots and get them posted asap.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Took a bunch of pics but these were the only two that were even passable:icon_redf I hope to buy plants tomorrow and get them in over the weekend. Let me know what you think about the placement of the hardscape.

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Bob, I think it looks great. If I were to do anything, I might move it to the left just a little bit, maybe a inch. Just to give yourself a little more room to get plants on both sides. I can't wait to see some green in there.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Tim, I think you are right. I just hope I can keep the plants alive and flourishing.

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

What plants are you going to put in there? And what are you using for soil?


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm using EcoComplete for a substrate and will be looking for java ferns, annubias for sure, and I'm not sure what else off the lowlight suggestion list. Any recommendations for some background plants?

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like vals for the background. Java fern can work as a background too. Crypts work pretty good in my tanks for mid tank also.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

i caint wait until to see this tank planted. that wood is so awesome its like a creppy castle. java fern, anubais, and crypts will make it look sick. like trallen said. subscribed.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's some super cool driftwood! I look forward to seeing this all come together. :thumbsup:

Welcome to TPT (rather a bit late, aren't I... :icon_redf)


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks you two. I went to the swap meet yesterday and the lure for new plants was a complete bust. I was so bummed that I tried to find a new LFS and came upon a wonderful little place. The owner is second generation and his passion and knowledge of fish and plants was exceptional--a wealth of information. He indicated that he is getting in a supply this Friday and I know that I'll come away with some plants. His prices are great and he carries breeds of fish I have never seen. I left there with some hornwort and anachras and pkabted it as part of the background. When it settles I'll get some more pics posted. I'm already dreaming about a 20 long with some form of lillies. I fear an addiction has started:icon_roll


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL Welcome to MTS Bob!!!!


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the latest progress report. I lived with the hornwort and anacharis for a week and decided that I had overplanted the anacharis and wasn't sure of the placement. I gave one plant away to a fellow employee (providing a live plant to his otherwise artificial setup). I returned to the LFS and obtained two different types of Anubias and a couple of red wendti I had a hard time getting the Anubias to stay down. Now I think I have tried to plant them too deeply and should figure another way to anchor them. This arrangement I am more pleased with and will get pictures posted early next week for all of your input. May have had a shrimp hitchhiker among the expected snails. Fish won't be added for another couple of weeks and after I have tested the water chemistry. 
Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any pics with green in it? LOL


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, folks, I went away for vacation and returned to anacharis that had grown tall and the anuba melted. There is algae on the wood. Did some trimming and bought six neon tetra's. The water tested with no nitrates, nitrites, or ammonia, pH=7. Added a small amount of aquarium salt. Two days later the fish show signs of Ich. I was advised to raise the temp to 82, add some more aquarium salt and treat with Rid Ich. Couldn't find a small quantity of the Rid Ich and went with something else (the name slips my mind at the moment). Someone also suggested I do a partial water change the next three to four days and remove the carbon from the filter. Feel free to advise. Tomorrow I will take some pics and show you the state of things.


----------



## FishGirl65 (Apr 26, 2008)

The treatment sounds fine, however, I would remove your plants and put them in something else if the fish are being treated with very much salt. Some plants don't do well in the brackish water.

Generally it's a good idea to have a small quarantine tank set up to acclimate new fish for your aquarium or to remove fish that are sick and need treatment. That protects your primary aquarium(s) and other inhabitants from infection.

I've seen people use a clear plastic storage tub, a heater, and an air stone/sponge along with a couple rocks and plastic plants. A cheap and dirty way of QTing. I, personally, use a 5g that I keep set up all the time.

Hope your fish get better. I've found cardinal tetras to be hardier than neons. In my tank I have a mix of the two. Whenever I add more they are cardinals.


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Finally a picture*

It's been a long time since I posted last. In the interim I've killed my first round of fish, taken the tank down and started over. I now have 6 neons, 2 otos, and 4 endlers. Here is pretty much how it looks at the moment except I have changed the background to black.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good! I think the black background will make it look better too. I think we have all lost fish from time to time. Can't wait to see a current pic!


----------



## Crawdad259 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Tim. The aquarium is a big hit with the kids in my office. After the first loss of fish, they would always check and count the new one to make sure I hadn't killed any more. It's generally a good beginning conversation piece--which can help when you are a counselor. I'll try to get that new photo ASAP.

Bob


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Bob,

How is the tank doing?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

_I read some where that sappy' (ie pine, cedar, beech, maple, sycamore) have high contents of Phenols and are toxic to most life forms in some respect._


----------

